# Checking out Thomas Bergersen's Humanity: Chapter II!



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 25, 2021)

Hey everyone! Have you been listening to Thomas Bergersen's Humanity albums so far? Any personal favourites? 

You can tell that Chapter 2 is very personal to Thomas, and deals with very intimate subjects. I hope you enjoy this short reaction and analysis; there's a lot to learn from this music!


----------



## JyTy (Sep 25, 2021)

I’ve listened to all 4 released chapters (many times) so far. Amazing music, I really enjoy his music… but Chapter I is still my favourite!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 25, 2021)

JyTy said:


> I’ve listened to all 4 released chapters (many times) so far. Amazing music, I really enjoy his music… but Chapter I is still my favourite!


That's awesome! I'm a sucker for Chp 3 if I have to choose...


----------



## PeterN (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi Chris, It all Vi instruments, is it?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 25, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Hi Chris, It all Vi instruments, is it?


Hey Peter! I think most of the instruments are live, especially the strings and choir.


----------



## PeterN (Sep 25, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey Peter! I think most of the instruments are live, especially the strings and choir.


It sounds so damn balanced, (in a good way) makes sense, thanks for vid


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Sep 25, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Have you been listening to Thomas Bergersen's Humanity albums so far? Any personal favourites?


I have, but I tend to enjoy his older works a bit more (right now at least). Lately I have been listening to "Illusions" (his first solo album) over and over again... I really recommend the track "Promise" from that album - especially to anyone who likes romantic music


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Sep 26, 2021)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> I have, but I tend to enjoy his older works a bit more (right now at least). Lately I have been listening to "Illusions" (his first solo album) over and over again... I really recommend the track "Promise" from that album - especially to anyone who likes romantic music


I think Compass is his best work in that category 
There's also a vocal version, but it's not my cup of tea, the instrumental is much better :D


----------

